# Opus No. 1 (Or: the Cisco Call Manager Hold Music)



## fbjim (Mar 8, 2021)

This is an oldie but a goodie - I remembered this because the concept of production music came up a few times when talking about genres.

516: Stuck In The Middle - This American Life

(Skip down to the section - "Do you hear what I hear") 

And the song in question - note the comment from the composer of the song up top. 






This is probably one of the more interesting examples of a piece of production music entering the public mind - most other examples I can think of are due to TV shows (see: "Heavy Action")







No real point to this other than - It's a pretty nice relaxing bit of 90s new-age, isn't it?


----------

